# Carillon Fanfare



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Hope you'll enjoy 

Bianca P.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bianca said:


> Hope you'll enjoy
> 
> Bianca P.


Did you do this all by yourself?


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Did you do this all by yourself?


Of course...
but do you mean the composition or the performance? The performance is vst....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bianca said:


> Of course...
> but do you mean the composition or the performance? The performance is vst....


Yes, I did mean the artwork, writhing, playing etc.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Yes, I did mean the artwork, writhing, playing etc.


I wrote the piece, harmony and orchestration, obviously, then I produced it by virtual instruments (a long and devastating job, actually, as for me, much more grueling than traditional composing).

Anyway, what do you think about the outcome?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Some of the instruments don't seem to get along with each other. I find your piece rather bizarre.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

There is something "strange"about it indeed, can get my finger behind it though.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, it is somehow "unusual". A basic melody is repeated indefinitely (carillon), while the harmonic structure change from tonal to dissonant (this is on fact only the first part). Is a kind of soft de(con)struction.


----------

